# Narrow Gauge Railroad Discussion Forum



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know if anyone from here reads the Forum I have named, but it is now a " Read Only " forum. It is too bad, as it had a lot of interesting things about Narrow Gauge. You could ask and get an answer to most any question about trains from all over the world . 
Seems some people type first , and engage their brain after the fact. Nuff Said. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 
Charles M SA#74


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I was wondering why no one had posted anything recently... One has to wonder how long it will stay "read only." What's there to read if no one can post to it? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I respect Mr. Craft's decision to stopping something he felt was starting to reflect badly upon his other businesses. Hopefully Mr. Richter will find someone else willing to host the site soon. Basically was another case of a few grown old (not up) brats spoiling it for everybody else, sad. 

There are a couple other options left for narrow gauge discussion. 

http://www.ngdeadgoatsaloon.com - A mostly C&TS board. The moderator/owner there is a bit...eccentric sometimes. Lots of news and pix about Chama, if that's your thing. 

http://www.the-ashpit.com - is a kind of "rough and tumble" place much like the OLD dead goat saloon was. Serious stuff is mixed with silly, off topic as much as on, and opinions are all over the spectrum. Bring your nomex undies, and sense of humor. 

http://narrowgaugetalk.freeforums.org/index.php - the new kid on the block. A guy who was saddened by the closing of the NGDF started this up a few days ago.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont even know where it is...? Man, I gotta get out more.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Heard about this from antoher forum but I never joined. 

As a moderator of a NG forum for several years, I can understand and respect why he shut it down, but not the direction I would take. I always just remove the PITA members, but I have not had too many problems, too many posters with English being a second or further language for any flame wars.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Super informative forum. I hope it comes back one day. 

Many members were so helpful, and I'm not sure what I would have done without them for some recent modeling projects. 

Guess I'll look into the other listed forums to see what they are like. 

A real shame a few ruined it for all /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

OK I'll bite - what narrow guage discussion forum?


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

CCSII, 

The address for this forum is : http://ngdiscussion.net/phorum/list.php?1 

They have 455 pages of topics , some major rants are included, but mostly good stuff on Narrow Gauge. 

Charles M SA#74


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks - sorry I missed it when it was living, looks like a really cool forum.


----------

